# Unable to send PM



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi,
I have been trying to send a PM but it is stuck in the Outbox.
Has anyone any idea why it will not go, or am I doing something stupid


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

It stays in the outbox until the person you have Pm'd reads the message.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not again , was the PM about a MkII subject ? It'll be the crap filter. :lol: :lol:


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

McKenzie said:


> It stays in the outbox until the person you have Pm'd reads the message.


Thanks for the reply I thought it was the same as Outlook where the message leaves the outbox as soon as its sent,
as I said it was probably a stupid question.


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Not again , was the PM about a MkII subject ? It'll be the crap filter. :lol: :lol:


It probably was the crap filter because most of my posts are "crap" :?


----------

